# [WARNING] Do NOT use WDRT with Devices not Eligable for Windows 10



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 27, 2016)

If your phone is not officially supported by Windows 10 (Lumia 520, 525, 620, 630, 635 (512 MB), 720, 820, 920, 925, 1020, 1320, ...) and you do have Windows 10 installed, do NOT use the WDRT (Windows Device Recovery Tool) which will install Windows 8.x on your device. Since Microsoft no longer offers Windows 10 Threshold releases for unsupported devices in the Release Preview Ring chances are that you'll be unable to update to Windows 10 again.

Further reading:
The gavel has fallen on the Insiders window for W10M for older devices
You can no longer get Windows 10 Mobile on unsupported devices
Of versions and branches - the evolving story of Windows Phone and Windows 10


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 27, 2016)

seems to be a fact since ms introduced the release-preview-ring for redstone. we will see if they offer something like a legacy ring soon

otherwise: still no problem, or lets say still no problem to spoof the devices to get either th2 or redstone


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 27, 2016)

Changing the registry might be beyond users that were only accustomed to joining the Release Preview Ring with the Windows Insider app till now. Some also might not even try out of fear. Thus this warning.


----------



## dape16 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 27, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Changing the registry might be beyond users that were only accustomed to joining the Release Preview Ring with the Windows Insider app till now. Some also might not even try out of fear. Thus this warning.

Click to collapse



thats one of the downsides of the insider-programm. ms let anyone in, thus many many many many people doing stuff they dont know jack**** about. they should have done a simple tech-survey before they let some into the insiderprogramm


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 27, 2016)

Lets go an other route. Instead of keeping people out we should do our best to educate those, that aren't aware of possible side effects and pitfalls. In this sentiment, a call for help: Gather information!

- which devices is WPinternals able to handle?
- what SLB3s are available? Download links?
- Write up a tutorial on how to edit the phones registry using mass storage mode and regedit!
- Gather confirmed info on what unlock methods are available for what RMs!
- Anything to add to the first post? Something to clarify to make it better understandable?
- ...
- ... Profit!


----------



## ngame (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't be worry guys, Custom ROMs coming ....


----------



## GeoffreyK (Jul 27, 2016)

Cool if custom ROMs can be released, but it may be too late for some phones stuck on WP8.1 if they are not hackable. Obviously old Lumias are hackable, but what about 630 for example? Also, some way to install custom ROMs without going back to WP8.1 is sorely needed now.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 27, 2016)

the 630 for example is no problem either, we dont have any engineering bootloader for it yes. but it has a sd-slot, so no problems to fool around with registry tools to spoof the device id. since its 512mb redstone shouldnt work, but there should be a few devices out which are getting 10 but not redstone as well. so simple spoof it as one of them and get th2 (speaking of the situation next week, right now you could use any "modern" lumia settings to get th2 via upgrade advisor). but no way to build custom roms, thats only supported on 520, 521, 525, 620, 625, 720, 820, 920, 925, 928, 1020 and 1320


----------



## tvk73 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hmmm I used WDRT couple of days back. And now I am stuck with Windows Mobile 8.1. Any chance of getting Windows 10 Mobile back on my L720?


----------



## GeoffreyK (Jul 28, 2016)

tvk73 said:


> Hmmm I used WDRT couple of days back. And now I am stuck with Windows Mobile 8.1. Any chance of getting Windows 10 Mobile back on my L720?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can use wpinternals to unlock the bootloader, gain full filesystem access, and spoof the registry with a phone model supported for W10M. See http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/windows-phone-internals-unlock-t3257483


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 28, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> the 630 for example is no problem either, we dont have any engineering bootloader for it yes. but it has a sd-slot, so no problems to fool around with registry tools to spoof the device id. since its 512mb redstone shouldnt work, but there should be a few devices out which are getting 10 but not redstone as well. so simple spoof it as one of them and get th2 (speaking of the situation next week, right now you could use any "modern" lumia settings to get th2 via upgrade advisor). but no way to build custom roms, thats only supported on 520, 521, 525, 620, 625, 720, 820, 920, 925, 928, 1020 and 1320

Click to collapse



They will replace th2 with rs1. We wont be able to upgrade to W10 using insider or upgrade advisor. We're gonna stuck in WP 8.1 forever.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 28, 2016)

would you please read my post completely? atm its still possible and in the future it will be still possible to get th2 cause not every device will get the anniversary update (looking at some chinese oem devices). and rs1 runs way better even on ancient devices like the 920 than th2. and right now you still are able to get th2 and back it up with wpinternals if you want to reflash it in the future


----------



## BlueTR (Jul 28, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> would you please read my post completely? atm its still possible and in the future it will be still possible to get th2 cause not every device will get the anniversary update (looking at some chinese oem devices). and rs1 runs way better even on ancient devices like the 920 than th2. and right now you still are able to get th2 and back it up with wpinternals if you want to reflash it in the future

Click to collapse



Sorry, I didnt mention that I'm talking about 630. I don't think ms will add a new ring like "TH2 for legacy devices" because they really wanna get rid of Nokia devices.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 28, 2016)

we dont know that, but as i said: there will be still devices which got th2 officially but will not get rs1. u simply need to spoof your device to that. and th2 might be even a needed hop to go from 8.1 to 10 rs1. so dont panic


----------



## LeonMobile (Jul 29, 2016)

I have updated my Lumia 630 yesterday from WP 8.1 to W10M following this guide 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...hack-redstone-bulid-lumia-x2x-seires-t3395751 
and using *Upgrade Advisor*


----------



## boe323 (Jul 29, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> thats one of the downsides of the insider-programm. ms let anyone in, thus many many many many people doing stuff they dont know jack**** about. they should have done a simple tech-survey before they let some into the insiderprogramm

Click to collapse



Microsoft don't expect divvys to tamper with tools they don't understand , a simple insider upgrade is divvy safe, theres no need for any tech surveys or whatever, theres nothing in the OS that can break the phone, only ppl who decide to play the tools to crack and edit the registry are at risk. You don't need to be an insider to play with those tools either. Think about it. The wdrt is very powerful, you can spoof your phone and model ID if you wish, (NOT RECOMMENDED FOR DIVVYS) downside of that is ...loading an OS that could be slightly modified and potentially brick your device


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 30, 2016)

Microsoft clarification 


> Earlier this year when we launched Windows 10 Mobile, we announced a series of changes to Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Program, including details of our launch of Windows 10 Mobile as well as changes to the supported Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview devices.
> With the upcoming release of the Windows 10 Anniversary Update, the Release Preview ring is moving to Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview build 14393. This change will have some impact on unsupported device:
> As stated before, unsupported devices will not receive any builds or updates newer than 10586.x
> Unsupported devices will not be able to select any Windows Insider Preview rings in the Windows Insider app
> ...

Click to collapse



from http://mspoweruser.com/can-no-longer-get-windows-10-mobile-unsupported-devices/


----------



## thanhtu150 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank for sharing


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 10, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Sorry, I didnt mention that I'm talking about 630. I don't think ms will add a new ring like "TH2 for legacy devices" because they really wanna get rid of Nokia devices.

Click to collapse



Hey, I have a lumia 630 with 8.1 on it but how could i edit it's registry? If i use CustomWPSystem i can't move extras & info into the sdcard, and Mixradio is not on the store anymore.... Could you help me finding somethig? I really want to edit the registry, and/or get windows 10 mobile. 

Thanks, Sznabi


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 10, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> Hey, I have a lumia 630 with 8.1 on it but how could i edit it's registry? If i use CustomWPSystem i can't move extras & info into the sdcard, and Mixradio is not on the store anymore.... Could you help me finding somethig? I really want to edit the registry, and/or get windows 10 mobile.
> 
> Thanks, Sznabi

Click to collapse



Hard reset is the best way. After resetting, dont update system apps. Use mix radio for interop + registry editor.


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 10, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Hard reset is the best way. After resetting, dont update system apps. Use mix radio for interop + registry editor.

Click to collapse



If i hard reset I don't have Mixradio Preinstalled. And never had...


----------



## shahidkazi (Aug 11, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> If i hard reset I don't have Mixradio Preinstalled. And never had...

Click to collapse



you should be able to find the xap for it online on sites like nokiapoweruser and appx4fun. Check there.


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 11, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> If i hard reset I don't have Mixradio Preinstalled. And never had...

Click to collapse



What about extras + info? Outdated version can be moved to the sd card.


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> What about extras + info? Outdated version can be moved to the sd card.

Click to collapse



 How can I manage to install the outdated version?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

hardreset the phone and disable automatic store updates


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> hardreset the phone and disable automatic store updates

Click to collapse



If I do that, after I uninstall extras & info, I go to the store and when i try to dowsnload it it says, it needs to be instaled on the phone memory

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




shahidkazi said:


> you should be able to find the xap for it online on sites like nokiapoweruser and appx4fun. Check there.

Click to collapse



Well if i use Windows phone Application Deployment Tool (8.1),i get the error: end of central directory record could not be found


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

why uninstall? hardreset the phone and move the pre installed version of extras & infos to the sd card. should work fine iirc

and signed store apps cant be deployed with the sdk


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> why uninstall? hardreset the phone and move the pre installed version of extras & infos to the sd card. should work fine iirc
> 
> and signed store apps cant be deployed with the sdk

Click to collapse



OK, first of all sorry I'm still new here,and I don't know that much... I hard reseted the phone and unchecked the 'update automatically' (and in thestore it say's that extras & info need's to be updated, but I don't do that/I got this part), but how to move it to the sdcard? If i go to the storage sense/phone/apps it is no there. Sooo how do I move it to the sdcard?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

mh dunno sorry. maybe it appears when you start it once?


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> mh dunno sorry. maybe it appears when you start it once?

Click to collapse



I don't think so.. it is a 'settings' app and it is not in the storage sense...


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

@tofuschnitte Hey I have managed to get CustomPFD 0003 on my phone, which phone should I use to upgrade to windows 10? (and possibly not redstone cause I have 512mb)


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

@derausgewanderte Hey, so now if mixradio can't be downloaded Is there any method to get vcReg, on windows phone 8.1?

Thanks, Sznabi


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes, extras+info.


----------



## Sznabi (Aug 11, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Yes, extras+info.

Click to collapse



Well from now on I don't need to use it, because I managed to get windows 10 on my lumia 630 with CustomPFD0003.

But anyway thanks for replying!



Sznabi

Sent from mTalk

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




BlueTR said:


> They will replace th2 with rs1. We wont be able to upgrade to W10 using insider or upgrade advisor. We're gonna stuck in WP 8.1 forever.

Click to collapse





Well I want just to say that I was able to Install th2 on my lumia 630 with Upgrade Advisor. I don't know for what period of time it will be still possible, but for now it works.



Thanks, Sznabi

Sent from mTalk


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

i think there are still devices which wont get rs1 but have received th2. so they cant simply remove it. and iirc th2 is a required hop from 8.1 to rs1


----------



## BlueTR (Aug 11, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> Well I want just to say that I was able to Install th2 on my lumia 630 with Upgrade Advisor. I don't know for what period of time it will be still possible, but for now it works.
> 
> Thanks, Sznabi
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



I always use that method. I use Lumia 636 settings but 636 will get rs1 and there wont be th2 anymore. Th2 is needed for rs1 for now but they may change this we can't know that.


----------



## shahidkazi (Aug 12, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> OK, first of all sorry I'm still new here,and I don't know that much... I hard reseted the phone and unchecked the 'update automatically' (and in thestore it say's that extras & info need's to be updated, but I don't do that/I got this part), but how to move it to the sdcard? If i go to the storage sense/phone/apps it is no there. Sooo how do I move it to the sdcard?

Click to collapse



Hi, If you have disabled auto-updates and not updated Extras+Info, you do not need to worry about moving it to SD Card.


----------

